

Zane Lowe to join Apple - lewispb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/31470124

======
ChuckMcM
And uh, WTF is he going to be doing at Apple? He has great taste in music but
unless Apple is starting up a radio network how can he have nearly the impact
there that he is having right now at Radio 1?

~~~
notatoad
Curated content for Beats Music & iTunes, most likely. iTunes currently might
not have the impact that being discovered by Radio 1 does, but i'm sure it's
something they want.

------
daledavies
I really enjoyed his shows on Radio 1. The following article gives a little
more information, mentioning rumours about Apple's plans to start a music
streaming service in competition to Spotify...

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/zane-lowe-quits-
rad...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/zane-lowe-quits-
radio-1-presenter-heads-for-exciting-times-at-apple-10046798.html)

------
kjcharles
This could be for a huge play in the music discovery area. It's ripe for
disruption and the one missing link in the current music services. Twitter
tried and failed with their music service (despite acquiring a pretty
competent solution to build it) maybe Apple can succeed there. It'll take
something more than simple popularity based charts and someone like Zane might
be the answer.

------
oliyoung
Great great (old school) DJ, single-handedly can break an artist and has an
impeccable taste in music. Really interesting to see what he's going to do at
Apple, I assume it's iTunes Radio/rebooted Beats

------
akramhussein
Never saw that coming! Nice.

